# Quake Lake Race!!!



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Quake Lake with Soupy. on Vimeo
Vid of some Montuckits

Super fun run no reason to think the water is gone!


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

There was an event there a few years back. I remember seeing it on the buzz. Unfortunately someone died. Be safe.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

lhowemt said:


> There was an event there a few years back. I remember seeing it on the buzz. Unfortunately someone died. Be safe.


That's because a dam broke and it's was huge unfortunately, if I remember correctly... 1k is sane but shit happens all the time. Gotta be ready and deal with it


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

It might have been around the time they were doing that big release to protect the dam. I don't believe it failed, but it took major repair? I hope to get over there sometime with my cat, unfortunately right now I'm even missing the usual NFP festivities this weekend with other cataholics.


----------



## stillwaterpaddler (Nov 16, 2003)

how about the weekend of the 15th Mike...couple bozo locals and I will be in BC next weekend, but would love to participate.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Hell yeah not a problem Nate, just getting ball rolling. wish I had a passport or I would be headed up there. But I have couple more weeks of work than off two months. We still have BC here closer to home!!


----------



## haakon.samuelson (Jul 17, 2012)

Sounds awesome! I can do the 15th for sure.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Masa falls and the Henry's fork is still running so it helps justify the trip!


----------



## TonyM (Apr 17, 2006)

*You're a loser*

Don't even bother racing'cause Haakon is going to win.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Ha yeah that's not the point. You Cola'Rad'uns are the bastard offspring of a Californian hipster and fat Texan. You gonna have to bring it to take home the Quake and Bake belt. Also have a name that doesn't sound like your from a Japanese anime....


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

First unofficial quake race will be held 15th of this month at noon. Sats entry is ten bones and a twelver of brew. Winner takes all and you take home the quake and bake trophy. Gotta show up to see what it is.


----------



## Manleypaddles (Nov 17, 2011)

lets be honest...wyominites and montuckians are the only real competitors...this has five times more water than the state of colorado ever had with all its rivers combined.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

One more week Togo. With the Ogden race cancelled be sweet to see couple more boats.. Gonna be fun flows still holding 900 something , this is what she looks like at this level..

https://vimeo.com/48935227
Enjoy and hope to see some Friends! Still plenty of water left for everybody let's keep it up!


----------



## haakon.samuelson (Jul 17, 2012)

so is this race going on this weekend? I'm still open to paddle if it isn't


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Does a bear shit in the woods
Noon, see yah there


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Ten dollars and a twelve pack bring a couple sheep if you don't mind


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Couple days to go! Gonna be a good turn out from the sounds of it.
Race day is Saturday meeting at quake at noon.

Belt buckle for the champ, tshirts for everybody


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Race is tomorrow at noon see you all there! Stoked 953cfs


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Hope you guys have a good time this weekend. Get some video and post up for the folks that can't make it up there.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

I'm sure there will be plenty of video unfortunately. What happens at quake and bake stays at the quake and bake. Thanks Ian


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Gonna be a fun run peace bitchs


----------



## sc00ter (Jul 22, 2011)

Brewed in WY, drank in Bozeman, worshiped in CO.


----------



## montuckyhuck (Mar 14, 2010)

sc00ter said:


> Brewed in WY, drank in Bozeman, worshiped in CO.


Actually brewed in Idaho.....

Now how about a full Bitch Creek race? There is a stamina event.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Race went off with out a hitch 18 or so racers lots of safety and even more beer. More good beer than in the entire state of Colorado. Congrats Patrick you beat me out by a second for the belt


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

caspermike said:


> Race went off with out a hitch 18 or so racers lots of safety and even more beer. More good beer than in the entire state of Colorado. Congrats Patrick you beat me out by a second for the belt


Glad to hear the race went well Mike, but really, the beer statement?

My face when I read that comment.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Glad to hear the race went well Mike, but really, the beer statement?

My face when I read that comment.

The winner went home with over 15 twelve packs of high quality brew

No other race compares


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

caspermike said:


> Glad to hear the race went well Mike, but really, the beer statement?
> 
> My face when I read that comment.
> 
> ...


15 twelve packs!? Impressive!


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

https://vimeo.com/49578121
Short vid


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Heres the results for the first Quake and Bake
1st Patrick Liddell 5:30
2nd Mike Perry 5:31
3rd Ben Kinsella 5:33
4th Sam Swanson 5:37
5th Hawkin Samuelson 5:40
6th Eric DuComb 5:41
7th Carson King 5:42
8th George Milheim 5:43
9th Clay Whitaker 5:44
10th Zachary Davis 5:45
11th Stephan Morris 5:53
12th Brett Randle Ferre 5:56
13th Jeremy Stump 5:57
14th Joe West 6:02
15th Chris Newey 6:04
16th John Cramp 6:11
17th Glenn Watt Dnf


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

I'm ready to watch the video.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

This video uploaded is being a peace almost done brother sorry..


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Unlocked bob
https://vimeo.com/49578121
There we go had some residual effects still lingering from this last weekend.
Theres the other 2/3 of the video


----------

